# DIY Door, Closing Gaps...



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

How do I close these gaps:










I have already cut aquarium tubing and slipped it over the door but there are still 1/8th of an inch or so spaces...


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Silicone beads are always the answer lol

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/57871-custom-silicone-hinged-glass-top.html


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

GRIMM said:


> Silicone beads are always the answer lol
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/57871-custom-silicone-hinged-glass-top.html


Looks simple enough (knock on wood). lol


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

You think a thick bead on the underside of the screen frame would be ok?


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Bump, not sure if silicone is the best answer (and I have no idea how I will do it)...


----------



## frogbelly (Aug 12, 2011)

silicone the two doors together after it cures take a razor blade and cut on the edge of one door tightest closing door you can get wth no gap.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

This is how I seal gaps in my lids. Tape some waxed paper over the door. Apply a silicone bead around gap area. Close door. Allow to dry for 24 to 48 hours depending on how thick the bead is. Untape the waxed paper and it should now peel fairly easily off of the silicone bead. Allow to finish drying with the door open. This should fill the gap in perfectly. I have used this successfully on some 50ish vivs over the years. Not even a fruit fly can escape.


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Pumilo said:


> This is how I seal gaps in my lids. Tape some waxed paper over the door. Apply a silicone bead around gap area. Close door. Allow to dry for 24 to 48 hours depending on how thick the bead is. Untape the waxed paper and it should now peel fairly easily off of the silicone bead. Allow to finish drying with the door open. This should fill the gap in perfectly. I have used this successfully on some 50ish vivs over the years. Not even a fruit fly can escape.


Am I putting the bead of silicone over the bottom of the screen portion, and the wax paper over the top of the main glass portion of the door?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Here is one of my vivs being built. The next pic shows a fresh, wet bead of silicone along the edges of the glass and along the top edge of my screen vent.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Now you see me closing the door, which has the waxed paper already taped to it.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

24 hours later, I have untaped the waxed paper, and opened the door.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Peel of the waxed paper and here is your perfect gasket. You can trim the sides with a new, sharp, razor blade.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Here is a side view to see the gap before it is filled. You can see me inserting a thin piece of brown card stock into the gap. Second shot shows the silicone "gasket".


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Wow, thanks a million!!


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Just did it, hoping that the silicone doesn't stick to the wax paper. (from the looks of it, I think it may)


----------



## cromag09 (Nov 11, 2010)

Wallace Grover said:


> Just did it, hoping that the silicone doesn't stick to the wax paper. (from the looks of it, I think it may)


when i tried this the silicone did stick to the wax paper. i just went slow with removing the wax paper. i also didnt let it dry for the full 24 hours so i dont know if that made a difference or not.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Wallace Grover said:


> Just did it, hoping that the silicone doesn't stick to the wax paper. (from the looks of it, I think it may)


Mine has always peeled off pretty easily because of the wax. If any does stick, it is thin enough that it should not interfere or detract from the appearance


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm mainly afraid that the silicone will tear because it's sticking to the paper, I'm just being paranoid though...


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

OH MY ****ING GOD, I am so pissed. The gasket is literally so tight that I just about ripped out a screen frame prying the doors loose, but I also ripped the two handles from their silicone.

I'm about to just quit and go to aquariums if I cant seal these to gaps


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Now that I've calmed down I think the viv is already frog-proof. The aquarium tubing at the most leaves like a 1/8" gap...

Problem solved!!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

The way I did it, you simply un-tape the waxed paper from the door. Now the door opens quite easily without sticking at all. The waxed paper stays lightly stuck to the gasket. Peel the waxed paper away from the silicone gasket just like pulling up a piece of tape.


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

No, the wax paper slipped of fine, but the friction the silicone created with the door was ridiculous...


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Wallace Grover said:


> No, the wax paper slipped of fine, but the friction the silicone created with the door was ridiculous...


Friction? Is it a sliding door? I did not realize that.


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

No, it's a front regular DIY one.


----------

